# Hybrid Grill



## dledmo (Jan 18, 2011)

I was walking through my local Sam's club and took a detour through the section with grills when I saw it.  It is called a Hybrid Grill, there are 3 distinct sections, the one on the left is an infrared grill.  The center is a regular gas grill, and on the right is a charcoal grill.  I had to stop for a second and check it out.  It was kind of weird and cool, I really wanted to try it out just for the entertainment factor.  Anyways, what do you think?  Here's a link

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/produ ... rod2410014


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope you bought one! That's the best bottle opener I've ever seen!


----------



## dledmo (Jan 18, 2011)

I was going to go back for it.  By the way Nick, what is your credit card number?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2011)

123456789


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 19, 2011)

My experience has been that combining different elements that work as stand alone items into one item never quite makes the grade, the exception being the Swiss Army Knife. I would be concerned about the quality of the individual components and how well each component works compared to a quality stand alone version. One feature that caught my eye is the adjustable charcoal box but I would be concerned about how everything is going to hold up over time.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 19, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> My experience has been that combining different elements that work as stand alone items into one item never quite makes the grade, the exception being the Swiss Army Knife. I would be concerned about the quality of the individual components and how well each component works compared to a quality stand alone version. One feature that caught my eye is the adjustable charcoal box but I would be concerned about how everything is going to hold up over time.




I liked the bottle opener!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jan 20, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":1taks31r]My experience has been that combining different elements that work as stand alone items into one item never quite makes the grade, the exception being the Swiss Army Knife. I would be concerned about the quality of the individual components and how well each component works compared to a quality stand alone version. One feature that caught my eye is the adjustable charcoal box but I would be concerned about how everything is going to hold up over time.




I liked the bottle opener! [/quote:1taks31r]
Get yourself a Swiss Army Knife. It has a nifty one build in and it costs a lot less than this grill.


----------

